# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  فروش برنامه در سایت کافه بازار

## javadaskari

سلام
برنامه هایی که مینویسیم رو چطوری باید در سایت کافه بازار بفروشیم؟
 آیا قیمت را ما تعیین میکنیم؟
چند درصد اونا میگیرند؟
 و چه جوری پولو رو به ما میدند؟

----------


## rubiks.kde

دوست عزیز بهتر بود بجای مطرح کردن این سوال حداقل یک بار به عنوان برنامه نویس در بازار عضو شوید و در راهنمای اون جواب این سوالاتتون رو به طور کامل و دقیق پیدا کنید.

----------


## abbasalim

http://cafebazaar.ir/panel/

----------


## hamedjj

خوب برنامه را میسازی چند تا عکس از برنامه میگیری با توضیحات دربازار قرار میدی تا تایید بشه
یله قیمت را شما تعیین میکنید
فعلا 39 درصد اونا میگیرن
خوب از طریق حساب بانکی دیگه

----------


## javadaskari

> دوست عزیز بهتر بود بجای مطرح کردن این سوال حداقل یک بار به عنوان برنامه نویس در بازار عضو شوید و در راهنمای اون جواب این سوالاتتون رو به طور کامل و دقیق پیدا کنید.


ثبت نام کردم ولی نمیدونم چرا چیزی ندیدم. الان دوباره که وارد شدم دیدم!!!

----------


## assa_912004

با سلام 
من توی سایت ثبت نام کردم اما توی پنل کجا باید برنامه و توضیحات و عکس را ثبت کنیم ؟ 
آیا باید حساب را شارژ اولیه کنیم ؟ 
برای ثبت برنامه در بازار محدودیت داریم یا اینکه برای ثبت هر برنامه باید مبلغی پول به بازار بدهیم ؟

----------


## viiictor

> با سلام 
> من توی سایت ثبت نام کردم اما توی پنل کجا باید برنامه و توضیحات و عکس را ثبت کنیم ؟ 
> آیا باید حساب را شارژ اولیه کنیم ؟ 
> برای ثبت برنامه در بازار محدودیت داریم یا اینکه برای ثبت هر برنامه باید مبلغی پول به بازار بدهیم ؟


برای عضویت به عنوان توسعه دهنده باید پنل شما 5000 تومان شارژ داشته باشد.
(این مبلغ فقط برای ثبت به عنوان برنامه نویس است و پس از آن قابل استفاده برای خرید برنامه ها میباشد.)
خیر هر برنامه ای که تایید بشه توی بازار منتشر میشه و نیاز به پرداخت به ازای هر برنامه نیست !

----------


## haniiii

> خوب برنامه را میسازی چند تا عکس از برنامه میگیری با توضیحات دربازار قرار میدی تا تایید بشه
> یله قیمت را شما تعیین میکنید
> فعلا 39 درصد اونا میگیرن
> خوب از طریق حساب بانکی دیگه


در واقع طبق تعریفی که خودشون در رابطه با مالیات دارن 37.92 درصد از کل مبلغ کم میشه

البته تقریبا بازار هیچ مالیاتی نمیده و حتی به اندازه مالیات سود هم میکنه. اگر فقط سود بانکی پولی که به "امانت" نگه میدارن رو در نظر بگیریم ...

----------


## dktetki

دیگه بهتره به فکر یه کار دیگه باشید به فکر ساختن برنامه و فروشش نباشید ! روزی 10000 تا برنامه به بازار ارسال میشه میتونید آمارشو ببینید توی صفحه اول بازار یه برنامه تازه رو ببینید فرداش نگاه کنید کلاغیب میشه میره ته لیست .
اینقد هستن که یه آموزش کار با اکلیپس رو دیدن و پشت سر هم برنامه میفرستن برای مارکت ها

----------


## hamedjj

خوب ما هم یکی از او 10000 تا
.
.
.
تو گوگل روزانه چندین برابر بازار برنامه ارسال میشه .... یعنی تو گوگل هم کسی کار نکنه!!!!!

----------


## Milad_Fashi

مگر اینکه ایده ات در حد لالیگا باشه.همه ایده های خوب رو قبلا پیاده سازی کردن

----------


## seyed.mehdi

فک کنم 30 درصد میگیرنا

----------


## omid_cr77

> دیگه بهتره به فکر یه کار دیگه باشید به فکر ساختن برنامه و فروشش نباشید ! روزی 10000 تا برنامه به بازار ارسال میشه میتونید آمارشو ببینید توی صفحه اول بازار یه برنامه تازه رو ببینید فرداش نگاه کنید کلاغیب میشه میره ته لیست .
> اینقد هستن که یه آموزش کار با اکلیپس رو دیدن و پشت سر هم برنامه میفرستن برای مارکت ها


فقط 10 درصد برنامه ها ی جدید از نظر من صلاحیت انتشار شدن رو دارن.متاسفانه بازار اصلا به برنامه ها نگاه هم نمیکنه

----------


## abbasalim

> فقط 10 درصد برنامه ها ی جدید از نظر من صلاحیت انتشار شدن رو دارن.متاسفانه بازار اصلا به برنامه ها نگاه هم نمیکنه


 :متعجب:  بازار نگاه نمیکنه؟ همه بچه ها میدونن گیر تر از بازار دیگه نیست روزی معلوم نیست چند ده تا برنامه رو رد می کنه فقط برنامه هایی که با قوانین سفت و سخت بازار مخالفت نداشته باشن منتشر میشن (که معمولا همون کتابا هستن :لبخند گشاده!: ) اونم با هزارتا عیب و ایرادی که باید قبل رفع کنی تا بازار بزاره

----------


## Sepehr M

دوستان من الان ثبتنام کردم و مبلغ 5000 تومان پرداخت کردم که بعنوان توسعه دهنده بتونم ثبتنام کنم...ولی تو پنل که میرم هیچی نیست....یعنی هیچ گزینه ای نیست که من بتونم برنامم رو معرفی کنم و از این کارا؟کسایی که اونجا حساب دارن یا حداقل خبر دارن چی به چیه یه راهنمایی سطحی میکنن؟؟؟ممنونم

----------


## Amin-rz

برو اينجا
Cafebazaar.ir/panel
تب "برنامه جديد"
رو بزن.
برنامه اي كه ساختي رو آپلود كن.
بعد اسم برنامه ات تو ليست مياد.
روش كليك مي كني.
توضيحات,آيكون,اسكرينشات وارد مي كني.
و در نهايت درخواست بررسي ميدي تا بعد ۵ روز بررسي كنن.

----------


## Sepehr M

خب این صفحه رو که آخرش یه گزینه تایید داره میزنم وبعد میره به یه صفحه دیگه که عنوانش پرداخت هست زده اطلاعات حساب زیرشم دوتا گزینه داره به اسم شخض حقوقی و شخض حقیقی اون کنار سمت راست هم  که نوشته ثبتنام توسعه دهنده ها گام اول.....گام دوم....گام سوم.....همین...دیگه هیچی نیست....باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## darkeliden

دوستان جای آدرس دادن یه بار کامل بگین یا جواب ندید دیگه .چون منم اول کار مشکل داشتم میگم 

دوست عزیز عکس هارو ببین
Screen-Shot-1393-08-10-at-23.15.18.jpgScreen-Shot-1393-08-10-at-23.16.19.jpg

----------


## Sepehr M

Untitled.jpg
ممنون ولی این چیزیه که واسه من میاد...گفتم اصلا هیچ چیز قابل کلیکی نیست واسه من؟؟؟

----------


## darkeliden

شاید مررورگر مشکل داره ؟ یه بار رفرش کچ کن. با این ایمیل مکاتبه کن :‌

developers[at]cafebazaaar[dot]ir

----------


## Sepehr M

نه والا مشکل از browser که نیست...
نکنه اول باید اون قسمت اطلاعات حساب_شخص حقیقی رو کامل پر کنم و ذخیره کنم؟؟؟
البته یبار این کار رو انجام دادم ولی عکس از کارت شناسایی آپلود نکردم...ممکنه مشکل از اینجا بوده باشه؟؟؟

----------


## Sepehr M

درست شد  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## darkeliden

مشکل چی بود‌؟ آره باید تاییدت کنن

----------


## rubiks.kde

تالار برنامه نویسی اندروید تبدیل شده به تالار حل مشکلات بازار؟!
 خواهش میکنم قوانین را رعایت کنید. این تالار برای حل مشکلات فنی برنامه نویسی است.
تاپیک قفل شد.

----------

